# ASUS Radeon 3870 X2



## mep916

Sold


----------



## mep916

BUMP!


----------



## oregon

You replaced it with the old GTS? Is it just temporary???


----------



## mep916

oregon said:


> You replaced it with the old GTS? Is it just temporary???



It's temporary. I'm getting a 4870 when it's released.


----------



## lovely?

when are those supposed to be out? i might just decide to buy one of those and a quad core for my next upgrade... hmmm...


----------



## fortyways

OoOoOo Asus wallet.


----------



## mep916

lovely? said:


> when are those supposed to be out? i might just decide to buy one of those and a quad core for my next upgrade... hmmm...



Late July, I believe.



fortyways said:


> OoOoOo Asus wallet.


----------



## hermeslyre

I'll give you $125 for it, no more! I *already* have the game and that women has exposed lower buttocks, absolutely tasteless. 

 Jokes on me, good luck with the sell!


----------



## mep916

hermeslyre said:


> that women has exposed lower buttocks



*drools*



hermeslyre said:


> good luck with the sell!



Thanks man.


----------



## mep916

Bump


----------



## Kesava

if your parting it out, ill take the wallet.  hahahah


----------



## mep916

That's funny.


----------



## Kesava

how much are they new?

*edit* i ment the graphics card, not the wallet


----------



## mep916

Kuzba said:


> *edit* i ment the graphics card, not the wallet



I know. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...on=3870x2&name=Desktop+Graphics+/+Video+Cards

The prices are dropping fast. AMD is releasing the new series soon.


----------



## Kesava

oooh after rebate is pretty much the same.

maybe throw in a free webcam session with you or something. then it will be worth it


----------



## mep916

Kuzba said:


> oooh after rebate is pretty much the same.



Yeah, it kinda sucks. I'll either lower the price here, or sell it on ebay. 

EDIT: Remember, you have to pay tax, shipping (with exception to the new ASUS model and the Sapphire) and wait for the MIR when you purchase from newegg. My card is still a decent deal, considering it's almost brand new. 



Kuzba said:


> maybe throw in a free webcam session with you or something. then it will be worth it



*shakes head*


----------



## fortyways

mep916 said:


> EDIT: Remember, you have to pay tax



But only in CA or NJ.

I was not pleased the first time I ordered something from Newegg while living in CA.


----------



## mep916

fortyways said:


> But only in CA or NJ.



Thanks for clearing that up. 



fortyways said:


> I was not pleased the first time I ordered something from Newegg while living in CA.



Yes, very expensive. 

I've dropped the price down to $290 shipped in the US and the same price + shipping worldwide. I will not accept PayPal credit card payments - the fees are too high.


----------



## fortyways

I don't think you're asking too much at all. You've obviously grown accustomed to keeping your parts in "good as new" condition for resale in upgrading your computer so often. It looks like the accessories haven't even been opened.

Clearly a much better deal than an open box from Newegg or similar.


----------



## ThatGuy16

I would buy it if i weren't broke


----------



## ducis

i must say your a terrible sales man your pretty much selling the fact that its better to wait for the next series 

but still...yours comes with that sexy wallet


----------



## mep916

fortyways said:


> It looks like the accessories haven't even been opened.



Yeah, everything is unopened with exception to the game; although I was tempted to try out that ASUS wallet. 



ThatGuy16 said:


> I would buy it if i weren't broke







firsttimebuilder said:


> i must say your a terrible sales man your pretty much selling the fact that its better to wait for the next series
> 
> but still...yours comes with that sexy wallet



You're right, I'm not a salesman. I'm a CF member looking to hook another member up. Besides, everyone here knows what they're buying. The sales tactics I studied in college marketing courses would be worthless in this forum. 

If someone thinks a Radeon 4870 @ $350-$400 (or possibly more) is worth waiting for, then so be it. This is still a great card - even better if you already have a 3870 with a Hybrid Crossfire compatible mobo.


----------



## Ramodkk

You tell'em mep! 



Kuzba said:


> oooh after rebate is pretty much the same.



I don't think $350 (after rebate) is "pretty much the same" as $290 

Hey mep, is there any chance you could sell the sticker only?


----------



## mep916

ramodkk said:


> I don't think $350 (after rebate) is "pretty much the same" as $290



The original listing price was $325. That's what he was referring to. Still an okay deal, but this is obviously much better.


----------



## Kesava

there were some of them on newegg that were 230 after rebates and yes i was reffering to the 325 price.


----------



## mep916

Kuzba said:


> there were some of them on newegg that were *230 *after rebates



I don't think so...


----------



## Kesava

haha. 330. thats what i ment. well 329 hhahha


----------



## mep916

Sold.


----------



## Kesava

hahahahahah

how many fps do you get with it in cod4?


----------



## Ramodkk

Probably caps the FPS on that game


----------



## ThatGuy16

yeah, online caps at 91fps


----------



## Kornowski

ThatGuy16 said:


> yeah, online caps at 91fps



Yeah, Unless you change the max FPS, I get 200+ Online


----------



## Archangel

yea, and why would you want to do that?    to make the pc consume more power by putting it to full load all the time while playing?


----------



## Kornowski

Archangel said:


> yea, and why would you want to do that?    to make the pc consume more power by putting it to full load all the time while playing?



Well... I don't know, Don't put me on the spot, I thought you were cool!


----------



## Archangel

oh, I'm cool =o


proof:





see?


----------



## Ramodkk

lol, good one!


----------



## Kornowski

Haha! Fine, you're cool!


----------



## mep916

I never benched COD4, but it ran very well.


----------

